# Members of which religious communities are here in the forum?



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Members of which religious communities are here in the forum?

No fear - it is just an anonymous poll.

No discussions or quarrels are intended


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Nobody is forced to out themselves - but you may do so, if you feel like it.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

As for me, I was baptized as a Catholic in 1946 - one year after that War - and I am still a member of the RCC.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I was active within a Jesus cult for about 35 years.

I have known many friends who at some point were abducted and went through 'deprogramming' for a few days. In 1987 I was held by deprogrammers for five days as they tried to convince me to refute my belief in Christ.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

You are missing a descriptor. “Bible believing Christian“ should be a choice to those whose affiliation is far less important than the amazing Saviour we follow. The church I go to, is not at all who I am. It’s about our Saviour, and that’s the bottom line.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

farmerDale said:


> You are missing a descriptor. “Bible believing Christian“ should be a choice to those whose affiliation is far less important than the amazing Saviour we follow. The church I go to, is not at all who I am. It’s about our Saviour, and that’s the bottom line.


For years I have been shocked at how many people call themselves 'Christian' all while in conversations these same people clearly do not believe the Bible.

In the past week, I have been on a forum thread where one of the major posters keeps wanting to argue and he has made it very clear that he has zero regard for the Bible. He has insisted many times that none of the Bible is from God. Yet when I called him on it, he defends his posts saying that you can be Christian while ignoring everything said in the Bible.

???


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

farmerDale said:


> You are missing a descriptor. “Bible believing Christian“ should be a choice to those whose affiliation is far less important than the amazing Saviour we follow. The church I go to, is not at all who I am. It’s about our Saviour, and that’s the bottom line.



No.
I have not missed anything.
I create my polls always so that anybody can vote.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Total voters 6
My thanks go to all who have voted and will still vote.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

These are my opinions.

If a person researches the history of the book called the Bible at this time in history, it becomes clear that it is a ragged mistranslated hodge podge of collected documents.

I UNDERSTAND that some people have a level of faith that allows them to believe that every word was inspired by the deity, and every translator was inspired by a deity, and therefore the book is infallible.

A person who has had a religious experience that inspired belief in Jesus, it doesn't necessarily follow that they believe the book. They don't have to. They can be 100% a Christian (follower of Christ) without the book.

You may have a different definition of what a Christian is. That's ok.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

farmerDale said:


> “Bible believing Christian“ should be a choice to those whose affiliation is far less important than the amazing Saviour we follow. The church I go to, is not at all who I am. It’s about our Saviour, and that’s the bottom line.


I suggest you click onto: *other Christian communities

or none - if you prefer that.*


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Does posting a poll negate the option of conversation about the topic?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Only do what this OP says, in the manner she wants....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

UH OH. I already failed.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Wolf mom said:


> Only do what this OP says...


Thank you for your understanding!


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

So far:

3 out of 11 say: Protestant


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Berwick said:


> No discussions or quarrels are intended


Never are. Yet, there's a special forum for such "touchy" subjects as religion.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

kinderfeld said:


> Never are. Yet, there's a special forum for such "touchy" subjects as religion.


You mean: the darkest of all rooms


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

ET1 SS said:


> For years I have been shocked at how many people call themselves 'Christian' all while in conversations these same people clearly do not believe the Bible.


I wouldn't worry too much about religious labels vs. what one actually believes.
Christians often refer to wiccans or other people with pagan beliefs as satanic which completely disregards the fact that these people don't believe in Satan.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Wolf mom said:


> Only do what this OP says, in the manner she wants....


Who is "she"?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Berwick said:


> You mean: the darkest of all rooms


Yeah. Which is where this will likely end up.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

kinderfeld said:


> Christians often refer to wiccans or other people with pagan beliefs as satanic which completely disregards the fact that these people don't believe in Satan.


Probably you mean fundamental Protestants?
I forget Wicca - they are amazing!
But they are listed under: *other religious communities*


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

kinderfeld said:


> Yeah. Which is where this will likely end up.


I hope NOT!
This is a decent thread!


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Wolf mom said:


> in the manner she wants....


she?
he?
it?
they?
trans?
cis?
non-binary?
binary?
trinary?
fournary?
or what?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Berwick said:


> Probably you mean fundamental Protestants?


Not sure if calling someone a devil worshipper, who is not, is anything unique to any particular denomination. There's a word for these people. But fundamental protestant is not what I had in mind.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Berwick said:


> I hope NOT!
> This is a decent thread!


Until it's not.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Total voters 12
12 is a good number!
Remember those apostles!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Dont feed him WM. that's what he wants.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

What's this:


Bible Fellowship Forum <<<<


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Berwick said:


> Total voters 6
> My thanks go to all who have voted and will still vote.


Who says I didn’t vote? I did vote.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm whatever religion is getting a day off for a holiday on any given day.

It was an Italian soldier, I'm pretty sure, who invented the reversable jacket. ...And I'm almost certain it was an Italian tank driver who invented the rear-view mirror for vehicles.

Those who adapt well are always the survivors.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

farmerDale said:


> Who says I didn’t vote?


Did I say so?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am a long time member of the church of "Mind your own [deleted]* business".

*Content originally in brackets exceeded GC content limits. Edited by Shrek 4/4/22 11:53 P.M. CDST


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I was baptized ar St Mary of the Bleeding Wallet.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Berwick said:


> Did I say so?


No. 😀


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

farmerDale said:


> No. 😀


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Credo in Latin


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster! Or...Pastafarian.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Who understands Latin


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

kinderfeld said:


> Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster! Or...Pastafarian.
> 
> View attachment 108340
> View attachment 108341


I prefer the Invisible Pink Unicorn = Goddess IPU


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am a long time member of the church of "Mind your own [deleted]* business".


I'm a long time member of the church of "Don't be a [deleted] * about it". Though, I must confess that I stray from the path at times.

*Content originally in brackets exceeded GC content limits. Edited by Shrek 4/4/22 10:47 P.M. CDST


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Now 3 out of 16 say:
*I have never been a member of any religious community*


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Berwick said:


> Who understands Latin


Every cult has it's own chant, or mantra. I grew up listening to that gibberish, never again.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

For the Protestants: Eine feste Burg ist unser Gott! 

In English:

A mighty fortress is our God,
A bulwark never failing:
Our helper He, amid the flood
Of mortal ills prevailing.
For still our ancient foe
Doth seek to work his woe;
His craft and power are great,
And armed with cruel hate,
On earth is not his equal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Holy Order of Pantheistic Existentialism, actually. Since sometime in the 1990s. Very small community.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

I have not had a label of any religion, denomination or such for many years.. 
Those that choose to identify with a label, that is fine with me.. 

My prospective...
If I described, or self labeled myself, it would be to say "168" .. I am responsible for my actions all 168 hours of the week... One hour a week in a building does not give anyone permission to be a jerk the remaining 167 hours.. And we all have seen this at one time or another.. 

My 5 cents of opinion..


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Berwick said:


> For the Protestants: Eine feste Burg ist unser Gott!
> 
> In English:
> 
> ...


Happens to be my favorite hymn. Gives me goosebumps. Thanks.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Berwick said:


> What's this:
> 
> 
> Bible Fellowship Forum <<<<


That was a catastrophic disaster that happened 10 years ago.

.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Paumon said:


> That was a catastrophic disaster that happened 10 years ago.


But I think I saw it somewhere today?


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Corpus Christi Day in Cologne Germany.

Have you ever seen such a procession?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Berwick said:


> But I think I saw it somewhere today?


Yes, I saw your post. You were attempting to raise up the dead again and there's a couple of posts there with explanations to you why that forum died a horrible death 10 years ago and should NOT be attempted to bring back from the dead again. I think you should go back there and read the explanations.

Have you ever read the short story called "The Monkey's Paw"? If you haven't then it behooves you to read it, there is an important message for you in it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Monkey's_Paw

If you want to start a new bible study discussion again you should take it to the Dark Rooms where it won't be visible to the general public and can't attract vicious trolls and fanatics from the world wide web.

.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Paumon said:


> If you want to start a new bible study discussion again you should take it to the Dark Rooms where it won't be visible to the general public and can't attract vicious trolls and fanatics from the world wide web.


Why hide it from the "general public"? There doesn't need to be checks and balances in place to protect you from stumbling into a forum that may offend your sensibilities. You can just choose not to take part.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Berwick said:


> Corpus Christi Day in Cologne Germany.
> 
> Have you ever seen such a procession?


Way too much incense for my taste.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It was tried. Unsuccessful.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

kinderfeld said:


> Why hide it from the "general public"? There doesn't need to be checks and balances in place to protect you from stumbling into a forum that may offend your sensibilities. You can just choose not to take part.


I think you've misunderstood the reason for me suggesting that. It wouldn't make any difference to me since I don't care to participate in that kind of stuff, it means nothing to me. It may be best if you follow through and read the two posted explanations for why the bible fellowship forum failed, in particular read WR's earlier explanations for why it was such a disaster.

.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

farmerDale said:


> You are missing a descriptor. “Bible believing Christian“ should be a choice to those whose affiliation is far less important than the amazing Saviour we follow. The church I go to, is not at all who I am. It’s about our Saviour, and that’s the bottom line.


Yeah, I just hit "Other Christian".

You know how Paul defines who is a Jew in Romans 2?

Like so many things in the Scriptures, there is an earthly type, and a spiritual anti-type.

I believe there is a visible church (large) and within that, a smaller sub-set that constitutes the invisible church...that is made up of those who are described in Romans 8 (and elsewhere).

We humans like for form cliques. So we end up with a hundred denominations with most claiming many of the others are toast.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

67drake said:


> Happens to be my favorite hymn. Gives me goosebumps. Thanks.


Agree....that was beautiful.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Paumon said:


> Yes, I saw your post. You were attempting to raise up the dead again and there's a couple of posts there with explanations to you why that forum died a horrible death 10 years ago and should NOT be attempted to bring back from the dead again.


If it is dead, then it should also be buried = deleted.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

kinderfeld said:


> Way too much incense for my taste.


I like incense! 😍


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

@ Corpus Christi Day in Cologne Germany. Have you ever seen such a procession?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Berwick said:


> I like incense! 😍


So do I. But that looked like a bit much. What kind of incense do they burn? Patchouli?


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

They burn Weih-Rauch


----------



## ofanevening (9 mo ago)

ET1 SS said:


> he defends his posts saying that you can be Christian while ignoring everything said in the Bible.


Christianity existed for a long while before the Bible did, before Paul's writings even got around the Christian world, and it was hundreds of years before non-Bible-reading Christians were expunged by the Church.

At least that is what I've been given to understand.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Non Bible reading Christians? Who is that? And which church were they expunged from? And when? I am not familiar with what you are saying.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Berwick said:


> Credo in Latin


I think the Vatican Council that did away with the Latin Mass spelled the doom of The Church...I say we should be worshipping using words The Lord Himself spoke...Right?

More seriously, concerning lousy translations, are you famliar with "The _Agape_ Controversey?" Are Our Current Bible Translations Reliable? — Blog — Dan Kreft — Seven-Foot Apologist (scroll down to the "Formal Equivalence" section if you don't want to read the whole thing.) Summary-- modern Christainity has evolved to be be based on the concept "love" (to be painfully brief)-- but that's due to a poor translation.

As Roseanne Rosannadanna might say...."Oh...Well then, never mind."


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Berwick said:


> Now 3 out of 16 say:
> *I have never been a member of any religious community*


"...but, I have here in my hand a list of names!!" ---Senator Joe McCarthy


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I’m an indigenous person and follow the beliefs of my ancestors which are spiritual and cultural but not religious.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

ofanevening said:


> Christianity existed for a long while before the Bible did, before Paul's writings even got around the Christian world, and it was hundreds of years before non-Bible-reading Christians were expunged by the Church.
> 
> At least that is what I've been given to understand.


Isaac Newton, arguably the smartest dude ever (_invented_ calculus at age 19...Most of us have trouble just learning it) read ancient Greek and Hebrew and did so often, studying The Bible in its original form...He found no evidence for the concept of The Trinity, and refused to swear The Apostles' Creed as a requisite for inclusion on the faculty of Trinity College at Cambridge U. ..They let him slide. He taught there for a half century.

At the end of the western Roman Empire, the course European history and politics was largely centered on the fight between the Catholic Church's orthoodoxy of The Trinity vs the Arians (not to be confused with Aryans) who didn't accept The Trinity.

The Church hated the publication of the Latin Vulgate-- big hinderance in their policy of power & control via fear.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just checking. This IS sarcasm, correct?

“I think the Vatican Council that did away with the Latin Mass spelled the doom of The Church...I say we should be worshipping using words The Lord Himself spoke...Right?”


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Just checking. This IS sarcasm, correct?
> 
> “I think the Vatican Council that did away with the Latin Mass spelled the doom of The Church...I say we should be worshipping using words The Lord Himself spoke...Right?”


Yes, but you may be surprised how often I heard that complaint back then.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Um. Another example of the uninformed. So sad.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Some even think that Jesus spoke exactly in the words of the King James Bible ....


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

wr said:


> I’m an indigenous person and follow the beliefs of my ancestors which are spiritual and cultural but not religious.


So my poll also covers your case.
As I said before:
I have not forgotten anything or anybody.
My polls usually covers all.
I always try to create my polls that way.
I am an experienced poll creator.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

ofanevening said:


> Christianity existed for a long while before the Bible did, before Paul's writings even got around the Christian world ....
> 
> At least that is what I've been given to understand.


You have understood correctly!


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Now:

Total voters 33
10 x Protestant
04 x Catholic

Interesting


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Zero votes so far for Orthodox, Anglican, and Islamic.
Interesting.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Berwick said:


> I am an experienced poll creator.


..and what kind of cat do you have then? A pole cat?



Berwick said:


> Zero votes so far for Orthodox, Anglican, and Islamic.
> Interesting.


Not very--- most of the active members here are American, and those numbers reflect the demographics of American religion, gven the low number of respondents. The 2020 Census of American Religion - PRRI.

Speaking of demographics & ethnic tendencies, a few years ago, there was a popular movie here called _White Men Can't Jump_....not many remember, but the sequel was called _Gentiles Can't Keep Books_.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Berwick said:


> I am an experienced poll creator.


Yes.

We know.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

The Catholic Church still has masses in Latin or uses Latin for various parts of the Mass. If you want liturgy in the language Jesus spoke, Syrian and Iraqi Churches and Maronites use Aramaic. 

I went to Mass where my son is pastor this past Sunday, and there were parts in Latin and Greek


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

wr said:


> I’m an indigenous person and follow the beliefs of my ancestors which are spiritual and cultural but not religious.


"Follow the beliefs of my ancestors" sounds like religion to me. What's the difference?


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Berwick said:


> Some even think that Jesus spoke exactly in the words of the King James Bible ....


There was this nutty preacher on campus that I'd watch sometimes for entertainment. I argued with him a little about English mistranslations vs. the Hebrew, specifically the commandment "Do not commit murder," commonly translated as "Though shall not kill." He insisted the Hebrew was incorrect and the _true _word of God was the "Inspired King James Version"


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Digitalis said:


> "Follow the beliefs of my ancestors" sounds like religion to me. What's the difference?


Religion is spirituality grafted with government.

Christianity is a spirituality. Catholicism is a religion.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

doc- said:


> Isaac Newton, arguably the smartest dude ever (_invented_ calculus at age 19...Most of us have trouble just learning it) read ancient Greek and Hebrew and did so often, studying The Bible in its original form...He found no evidence for the concept of The Trinity, and refused to swear The Apostles' Creed as a requisite for inclusion on the faculty of Trinity College at Cambridge U. ..They let him slide. He taught there for a half century.
> 
> At the end of the western Roman Empire, the course European history and politics was largely centered on the fight between the Catholic Church's orthoodoxy of The Trinity vs the Arians (not to be confused with Aryans) who didn't accept The Trinity.
> 
> The Church hated the publication of the Latin Vulgate-- big hinderance in their policy of power & control via fear.


As a Jew growing up in the Bible Belt I regularly had Christians trying to "save" me. With the Jewish reading of the Hebrew Bible, Jesus is a "solution in search of a problem." He fills a need that simply doesn't exist. The Christian reading looks for this need, and finds it, of course.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

The word religion is derived from Latin-- re-ligio, religere-- to tie back (a ligature is the fancy word for stitch in medicine. You can charge more when you use the Latin word, I guess.)

In the Latin translation of Homer's The Odyssey, the episode where Ulysses (Odysseus) wants to hear the song of the Sirens without steering the ship into the shoals, he has his men "tie him back" to the mast-- the world religio is used--. Religion "ties us back" from surrendering to our more basic instincts.

Isn't Religion just a system of life-philosophy that employs some super-natural being(s) as it's base?


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Digitalis said:


> As a Jew growing up in the Bible Belt I regularly had Christians trying to "save" me. With the Jewish reading of the Hebrew Bible, Jesus is a "solution in search of a problem." He fills a need that simply doesn't exist. The Christian reading looks for this need, and finds it, of course.


Jesus saves....but Moses invests.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

doc- said:


> Jesus saves....but Moses invests.


So Moses is one up on Jesus - as it seems.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

And who of you has heard of the "Old Catholic Church"?



> The terms *Old Catholic Church*, *Old Catholics* and *Old-Catholic churches*[4] designate "any of the groups of Western Christians who believe themselves to maintain in complete loyalty the doctrine and traditions of the undivided church but who separated from the see of Rome after the First Vatican council of 1869–70".[5]
> 
> The expression Old Catholic has been used from the 1850s by communions separated from the Roman Catholic Church over certain doctrines, primarily concerned with papal authority and infallibility. Some of these groups, especially in the Netherlands, had already existed long before the term.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Catholic_Church


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

My parents and grandparents gave me good background, along with various churches. Got born again shortly after a Billy Graham tv crusade. Been part of many denominations as a result of moving very often.

Right now member of a church but not attending for health and safety concerns. I do online attendance, some zoom studies and attendance, and lots of phone/text/internet/socially distanced sharing and fellowship.

Family and extended family and in laws have ranged from RCC to "completed Jews" and about every flavor in between. We have a common theology that is pretty simple: repent of your sin, ask God for forgiveness, trust in Jesus as Lord (God) and Savior.

All the rest is fluff. But that faith does not depend on a church or paid clergy, is free, and readily portable. Worship can be alone or together with others, in a cathedral or the tail gate of a pick up truck.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

doc- said:


> I think the Vatican Council that did away with the Latin Mass spelled the doom of The Church...I say we should be worshipping using words The Lord Himself spoke...Right?


Jesus spoke Aramaic.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Digitalis said:


> There was this nutty preacher on campus that I'd watch sometimes for entertainment. I argued with him a little about English mistranslations vs. the Hebrew, specifically the commandment "Do not commit murder," commonly translated as "Though shall not kill." He insisted the Hebrew was incorrect and the _true _word of God was the "Inspired King James Version"



Hihi! 🤣

Yes, the English are always wiser and cleverer than God!
So it is! 🤣


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

vicki in NW OH said:


> The Catholic Church still has masses in Latin or uses Latin for various parts of the Mass.


To that I say: Linguam latinam amo! = I love the Latin language! 😍


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

kinderfeld said:


> Jesus spoke Aramaic.


Probably not exclusively. Back then it would have been common for people to be multi-ligual in order to interact with other groups. In some parts of that area, it is still common for people to speak at least 2 languages. The earliest scrolls that were translated into what we call the Bible today were written in Greek or Hebrew. I believe they were interpreted into several other languages but those versions did not survive to the time of King James.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Probably not exclusively. Back then it would have been common for people to be multi-ligual in order to interact with other groups. In some parts of that area, it is still common for people to speak at least 2 languages. The earliest scrolls that were translated into what we call the Bible today were written in Greek or Hebrew. I believe they were interpreted into several other languages but those versions did not survive to the time of King James.


It was a Galilean dialect of Aramaic. Likely with some Hebrew and Greek. But not Latin.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Latin was used by scholars and aristocrats. I don't believe it was used by the common people. The disciples were mostly commoners.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> Latin was used by scholars and aristocrats. I don't believe it was used by the common people. The disciples were mostly commoners.


Latin used by the common folk had deteriorated by 4-500 AD into dialects analogous to Ebonics vs 'good" English. ...By 1200-1400 AD, the vulgar languages would be recognized as the various Romance languages-- a languge isn't recognized as "official" unitl it developes its own literature...Dante's Inferno, for instance, is considered the start of Italian, or Beowulf, actually a German folk story, the start of English. 

Official documents in Eurooe were in Latin into the 14th & 15th centuries....Newton, Hooke and all those European scientists would get together in the17th century and speak in Latin as it was their only common language.

All those languages in the mid east- Arabic, Aramaic, etc-- were dialects similar enough, like Spanish, Italian, Portugese that one could make one's self known without too much trouble.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

Berwick said:


> she?
> he?
> it?
> they?
> ...


Is this another poll?


----------



## MosaicsMLS (May 12, 2020)

Berwick said:


> No.
> I have not missed anything.
> I create my polls always so that anybody can vote.


lol. Wow.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

doc- said:


> Latin used by the common folk had deteriorated by 4-500 AD into dialects analogous to Ebonics vs 'good" English. ...


Here I had to look up Ebonics:



> _*Ebonics*_ (a portmanteau of the words _ebony_ and _phonics_) is a term that was originally intended to refer to the language of all people descended from black African slaves, particularly in West Africa, the Caribbean, and North America. The term _Ebonics_ was created in 1973 by a group of black scholars who disapproved of the negative terms being used to describe this type of language.[1] Since the 1996 controversy over its use by the Oakland School Board, the term _Ebonics_ has primarily been used to refer to the sociolect African American English, a dialect distinctively different from Standard American English.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebonics_(word)


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Today news have come in that in Germany less than 50 % are still members of any religious community.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I voted, but it didn't count my vote. It shows a check mark by the one I voted for, but the count is the same as before I voted.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I voted, but it didn't count my vote. It shows a check mark by the one I voted for, but the count is the same as before I voted.


How could this be?
It puzzles me.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Berwick said:


> How could this be?
> It puzzles me.


It still shows the same count today. I guess the polls just aren't that reliable.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

backwoodsman7 said:


> It still shows the same count today. I guess the polls just aren't that reliable.


I wonder why it could be so.
But I cannot help it.
I certainly cannot influence the poll results.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Berwick said:


> So my poll also covers your case.
> As I said before:
> I have not forgotten anything or anybody.
> My polls usually covers all.
> ...


You may be an experienced poll creator but you have a solid lack of knowledge in the subject matter you’re polling.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Berwick said:


> @ Corpus Christi Day in Cologne Germany. Have you ever seen such a procession?


What about cologne day in Corpus Christi?

Smells real nice.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Well, perhaps it is your privilege as Admin to insult your members personally.

What can YOU know about MY personal knowledge of religion?

Nothing


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Berwick said:


> Well, perhaps it is your privilege as Admin to insult your members personally.
> 
> What can YOU know about MY personal knowledge of religion?
> 
> Nothing


You won't see this because you put me on IGNO, but your very sensitive. There was no insult, just a suggestion.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Berwick said:


> Well, perhaps it is your privilege as Admin to insult your members personally.
> 
> What can YOU know about MY personal knowledge of religion?
> 
> Nothing


No insult at all but simply pointing out that you poll is skewed to achieve poll results on certain organized religion and you responded erroneously that I and a few others have categories too, which there is not. 

I would also ask you what you know about my spiritual beliefs as well since you’re claiming expertise.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

wr said:


> No insult at all but simply pointing out that you poll is skewed to achieve poll results on certain organized religion and you responded erroneously that I and a few others have categories too, which there is not.
> 
> I would also ask you what you know about my spiritual beliefs as well since you’re claiming expertise.


You are treading on thin ice. @Berwick will put you on IGNO, if you continue your provocations.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Hiro said:


> You are treading on thin ice. @Berwick will put you on IGNO, if you continue your provocations.


That might not work.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

wr said:


> That might not work.


That is what makes it funny...to me, anyway. I have a warped sense of humor.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I have everyone on igno. I am just a physic and see all anyway.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

backwoodsman7 said:


> It still shows the same count today. I guess the polls just aren't that reliable.


You must have chosen the wrong religion. duh.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

He isn’t here anymore.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Discordian/Church of all Worlds, and admirer of Eris


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Berwick said:


> I am an experienced poll creator.


I believe you. I am just curious why you are trying to collect information from the members of this forum.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Berwick no longer posts here.


----------



## sheldenwhobrey (7 mo ago)

I personally do believe in God, but it’s hard for me to affiliate myself with any church. However, I do believe in Jesus and find things that he was preaching correct and good. 
My parents were members of different portland Oregon churches, and when they met, they decided to raise their children in a common protestant tradition. They were quite conservative and did not accept opinions that were not their own. That’s why we, the kids, were basically forced to go to church every Sunday and sometimes on Saturdays or Fridays. It was not hard but disturbing for me as a teenager. I wanted to live my life instead of following someone else’s example.


----------



## cintia (7 mo ago)

Baptised Presbyterian (Hungarian) but have not been a member of a church since a small child. Since then, only go to a church when wedding or funeral. Always believed in God and believed in Jesus as a great spiritual teacher, like Buddha or Mohammed, but could not accept him as THE son of God, not anymore than any of us are children of God. However, I find myself wanting to but have a hard time accepting some things . I have no one pushing me or even talking to me about religion. On my own, I keep finding myself being drawn to it, to read and explore the subject. Sometime I feel God is trying to lead me to it. I suppose this is where FAITH comes in. The Good Friday before Easter, I went to a town that was acting out the Stations of the Cross at various churches, all within walking distance of each other. It was interesting and I felt emotional. I know, historically, Jesus went through what he did but rising from the dead? That is one of the things my mind has a hard time with. Also, I must say, some Christians have also turned me off but the older I get, the more I realize that being a Christian doesn't mean you aren't human, with human faults and free-will. Anyway, still on my "journey"...


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

cintia said:


> Baptised Presbyterian (Hungarian) but have not been a member of a church since a small child. Since then, only go to a church when wedding or funeral. Always believed in God and believed in Jesus as a great spiritual teacher, like Buddha or Mohammed, but could not accept him as THE son of God, not anymore than any of us are children of God. However, I find myself wanting to but have a hard time accepting some things . I have no one pushing me or even talking to me about religion. On my own, I keep finding myself being drawn to it, to read and explore the subject. Sometime I feel God is trying to lead me to it. I suppose this is where FAITH comes in. The Good Friday before Easter, I went to a town that was acting out the Stations of the Cross at various churches, all within walking distance of each other. It was interesting and I felt emotional. I know, historically, Jesus went through what he did but rising from the dead? That is one of the things my mind has a hard time with. Also, I must say, some Christians have also turned me off but the older I get, the more I realize that being a Christian doesn't mean you aren't human, with human faults and free-will. Anyway, still on my "journey"...


Well, if you believe in God but have trouble with the Jesus thing you may want to check out Judaism. We don't go looking to convert people but conversion is possible.


----------



## NEPA (Feb 21, 2015)

cintia said:


> Baptised Presbyterian (Hungarian) but have not been a member of a church since a small child. Since then, only go to a church when wedding or funeral. Always believed in God and believed in Jesus as a great spiritual teacher, like Buddha or Mohammed, but could not accept him as THE son of God, not anymore than any of us are children of God. However, I find myself wanting to but have a hard time accepting some things . I have no one pushing me or even talking to me about religion. On my own, I keep finding myself being drawn to it, to read and explore the subject. Sometime I feel God is trying to lead me to it. I suppose this is where FAITH comes in. The Good Friday before Easter, I went to a town that was acting out the Stations of the Cross at various churches, all within walking distance of each other. It was interesting and I felt emotional. I know, historically, Jesus went through what he did but rising from the dead? That is one of the things my mind has a hard time with. Also, I must say, some Christians have also turned me off but the older I get, the more I realize that being a Christian doesn't mean you aren't human, with human faults and free-will. Anyway, still on my "journey"...


First - we are all human and we are all sinners. Being Christian makes one person no better, and in fact no different, than any other. 1 Timothy 1:15, where Paul states, “This is a trustworthy saying, and everyone should accept it: ‘Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners’—and I am the worst of them all” He likely wrote this because prior to his conversion he was a religious leader whose primary goal was to persecute Christians and get them to denounce Jesus. If you attend a church where people make you feel inferior, RUN for the door. All are accepted at the church I attend and equal in the eyes of the Lord.

As far as accepting Christ as the son of God, I'd refer you to The Case For Christ by Lee Strobel as a start. For a Christian there is no doubt that Christ was born, crucified for our sins, and defeated death through his resurrection, and now sits at the right hand of the Father. He will return again to deliver final judgement and conquer evil for eternity. God will then reside with us, as was intended from the beginning.

That, briefly, is the religion I believe in. It makes absolute sense to me. Each of us is free to make our own choice.


----------



## cintia (7 mo ago)

Digitalis said:


> Well, if you believe in God but have trouble with the Jesus thing you may want to check out Judaism. We don't go looking to convert people but conversion is possible.


I was exposed to a few religions growing up. Mostly different Christian denominations (Catholic, Protestant, Presbytarian, Lutheran), my mother was a Religious Scientist, a non-denominational, positive thinking church (not to be confused with Scientology, Christian Science or New Age). I have done some exploring of Judaism. One of my Uncles was Jewish. My cousins went to temple and had their bar mitzvahs but also celebrated Christmas. My Aunt was raised Catholic but was not practicing, just still enjoyed the holiday. I have watched Fiddler on the Roof a million times (love TOPOL) , love potato latkes and a good corned beef or hot pastrami on rye with a garlic deli pickle but I fear I just don't have a good enough sense of humor. . Thank you for your response, I will definitely continue learning about Judaism.


----------



## cintia (7 mo ago)

NEPA said:


> First - we are all human and we are all sinners. Being Christian makes one person no better, and in fact no different, than any other. 1 Timothy 1:15, where Paul states, “This is a trustworthy saying, and everyone should accept it: ‘Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners’—and I am the worst of them all” He likely wrote this because prior to his conversion he was a religious leader whose primary goal was to persecute Christians and get them to denounce Jesus. If you attend a church where people make you feel inferior, RUN for the door. All are accepted at the church I attend and equal in the eyes of the Lord.
> 
> As far as accepting Christ as the son of God, I'd refer you to The Case For Christ by Lee Strobel as a start. For a Christian there is no doubt that Christ was born, crucified for our sins, and defeated death through his resurrection, and now sits at the right hand of the Father. He will return again to deliver final judgement and conquer evil for eternity. God will then reside with us, as was intended from the beginning.
> 
> That, briefly, is the religion I believe in. It makes absolute sense to me. Each of us is free to make our own choice.


No particular church has made me feel inferior. My issues have been with individuals whose behavior was/is not what you would think a follower of Christ to be like yet they would act "holier than thou" , judgmental and a whole host of other things. They forget the very things that Jesus Christ taught. I always knew "Individuals do not represent a whole group" with regard to race since I was raised to think that way. But it wasn't until I've gotten older that I realized that applies to the religious, too. Even if it is quite a few individuals. I have read Lee Strobel's The Case For God and I like his approach. I already believed in God or a "Higher Power". I will read The Case for Christ.. Thank you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I beg to differ. If you don’t observe the behavior of the individuals, there is no way to make a decision about one’s association with “the church.”

A church IS a group of individuals who have decided to band together as a group. There is no church other than those individuals.


----------



## cintia (7 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I beg to differ. If you don’t observe the behavior of the individuals, there is no way to make a decision about one’s association with “the church.”
> 
> A church IS a group of individuals who have decided to band together as a group. There is no church other than those individuals.


Sorry if I wasn't clear. When I said "individuals", I didn't mean all from one church in particular. The individuals I've encountered have been strangers wearing a cross or having a Jesus fish on their car, or a co-worker who I knew was one Christian denomination or another , a public figure uses their religion when it supports their agenda but then who said something, done something, or supported something that goes against that religion. An individual's bad behavior does not reflect on a church UNLESS the church in turn supports that behavior. Which no real Christian church, that follows Christ, does. Believe me, if I saw a group of individuals who profess to be Christians acting like the Westboro Baptist Church, which protests at funerals of gay murder victims and of soldier's killed in combat, chanting HORRIBLE things, I would go no where near THAT particular church. But you cannot say all Baptist churches are like that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

How about the catholic church that systematically protected pedophiles?


----------



## cintia (7 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> How about the catholic church that systematically protected pedophiles?


I've heard the same being said of Judaism, Islam, and all denominations of Christian Churches. I'm sure ALL religions have pedophilia running through it, and let's face, ALL aspects of society in general does. Pedophilia is rampant. To single out one organization, The Catholic Church, is unfair. Yes, they've got explaining to do and cleaning out of the sickos but what do we do throw out the baby with the bathwater? Shut down the Catholic Church? Ok, then shut down all the churches, schools, hospitals, clinics, charities, and spiritual guidance they provide? The pedophiles from there will just move on. It is society's RESPONSIBILITY to protect the innocents and it begins with each individual doing their part, working up to groups then organizations moving to the top. It begins with parents, trust NO ONE fully when it comes to your children's well being. BELIEVE your children. My mother called me a liar when I told her about a family member. To me she became just as bad as the offender, even worse. Be involved, be suspicious, trust your gut. You be your child's protector, no one else will do it like you. And pedophiles do not like involved parents. If you are a member of anything that doesn't allow parents to drop in unannounced at any time (and actually DO IT) then do not be a member and tell anyone who will listen WHY. If the worse happens PROSECUTE PROSECUTE PROSECUTE. If you plan to have children, think twice if you don't plan on being a stay-at-home parent, do you really want strangers to raise your children?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, how is that responsibility thing working out for the children?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I raised my children. They are raising their children.

I don’t need daycare. They don’t need daycare.

We don’t need a corrupt church of ANY kind preaching holiness while abusing children.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

cintia said:


> I've heard the same being said of Judaism, Islam, and all denominations of Christian Churches. I'm sure ALL religions have pedophilia running through it, and let's face, ALL aspects of society in general does. Pedophilia is rampant. To single out one organization, The Catholic Church, is unfair. Yes, they've got explaining to do and cleaning out of the sickos but what do we do throw out the baby with the bathwater? Shut down the Catholic Church? Ok, then shut down all the churches, schools, hospitals, clinics, charities, and spiritual guidance they provide? The pedophiles from there will just move on. It is society's RESPONSIBILITY to protect the innocents and it begins with each individual doing their part, working up to groups then organizations moving to the top. It begins with parents, trust NO ONE fully when it comes to your children's well being. BELIEVE your children. My mother called me a liar when I told her about a family member. To me she became just as bad as the offender, even worse. Be involved, be suspicious, trust your gut. You be your child's protector, no one else will do it like you. And pedophiles do not like involved parents. If you are a member of anything that doesn't allow parents to drop in unannounced at any time (and actually DO IT) then do not be a member and tell anyone who will listen WHY. If the worse happens PROSECUTE PROSECUTE PROSECUTE. If you plan to have children, think twice if you don't plan on being a stay-at-home parent, do you really want strangers to raise your children?


The young people in my community had very involved parents and even when the young altar boys spoke out, the church lied and denied and to date prosecution went nowhere.

It’a easy to heap blame everywhere but where it should be. The church was complicit, they moved offenders to other unsuspecting communities and allowed them to offend again.

Thankfully, my family was spared because my family found the church hypocritical and we reverted to traditional spiritual teachings.


----------

